# Ich sag mal HALLO



## Lightburg (29 Juni 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe gerade erst hierher gefunden und wollte euch nur wissen lassen, dass ich nun öfters hier bin und ich auf gute Zusammenarbeit hoffe.


----------



## Muli (29 Juni 2006)

Mal schauen, wie du dich in das Board-Geschehen hier einfügst!
Wünsche dann erst einmal viel Spaß hier an Board und auf einen schönes Miteinander und eifriges Pic-Tauschen!


----------



## AMUN (29 Juni 2006)

Auch von mir ein “willkommen” und viel spaß hier … dann fange mal an zu posten


----------



## spoiler (29 Juni 2006)

Meinerseits natürlich auch  Willkommen und Happy posting


----------



## icks-Tina (30 Juni 2006)

hy Lightburg ..schön dich auch hier begrüßen zu dürfen....viel Spaß


----------

